# Overly Aggressive Metriaclima Estherae/AKA Red Zebra



## BlueFinn (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi guys 
I have a red zebra that must be crazed in the head I know that male are not aggressive and territorial.
But this one take it over the limit. He about 51/2 in 2yr old . I can't but him with the rest of the
African cichlids because he on the attack all the time and the other fish can't feed . I had to house
with the Americans cichlids 81/2 Managuense Jaguar 6in Jack Dempsey 5in Texas Cichlid.
They all get along but the Jaguars rules. He doesn’t really fear the bigger fish but they will make
him back down. I would like to but him back in the African tank but I don't really know how any suggesting. Here picture bad boy I must be nuts don't try me are else.


----------

